# Light Bulb Warning Light On - No Problem



## ps23 (Feb 1, 2009)

My warning light is on but no light bulb is bad. Any ideas? I have 30K+ on her but all lights are functional.


----------



## vanosss (Jan 23, 2009)

let me guess. it says there is a problem with* the left rear *brake light?


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

Both times I had that warning light the left bulb in my right brake light was not lighting. In both instances, the bulbs started working again and the warning light disappeared. No further light problems in the last 6 months.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im having the same issue. Mine says left rear side light not working. The warning sporadically comes on.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

ps23 said:


> My warning light is on but no light bulb is bad. Any ideas? I have 30K+ on her but all lights are functional.


 I had this problem on my B6 Passat. The front side marker would say its ot (but never was). The warning light would come on sporadically, then disappear. It never really bothered as it cleared its self real quick. 

I did notice that it would happen after a rainy, muggy day (condensation building in). 

Just my $0.02 cents


----------



## pal2393 (Feb 10, 2003)

Happened to me started on the left side car only has 4000 miles. I replaced the two bulbs on the left side and no error since. it has been a few weeks. Only think i can tell you i took the bulbs out and tapped the glass and the wire element fell completely out. The stock bulbs are crap. A week later the right side said it was out so i replaced them too.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

pal2393 said:


> Happened to me started on the left side car only has 4000 miles. I replaced the two bulbs on the left side and no error since. it has been a few weeks. Only think i can tell you i took the bulbs out and tapped the glass and the wire element fell completely out. The stock bulbs are crap. A week later the right side said it was out so i replaced them too.


Since my original bulbs are still working after the two incidents when they quit for weeks, I have assumed that the problem was not the bulbs.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

vanosss said:


> let me guess. it says there is a problem with* the left rear *brake light?


Is this a pretty well-known problem? I ask because my dad and I went to test drive a 2009 CC 3.6 4-Motion with 25k on it, and when I was driving it, the indicator came up on the MFD and then it said that one was out. By the time we got back to the dealership, the indicator went off and everything was fine.

I think he's going to be buying the car, but I was just curious.


----------



## ps23 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...and yes, it does say the rear left brake lights are out but it is not.

Maybe I'll go ahead and pull it out and put a new one in and see what happens with the warning indicator.


----------



## vanosss (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, this is a known problem for the CC. Also, if you have a leaking rear door, it's also very common.
Also, if you live in a country with sub-zero celsius temperature, you will at some point have a stuck gas-cap (not sure how u call it). It is the mechanism inside that fails and you have to take it to the dealer so they can open it.. on a regular passat you could manually open it but not on the cc. ok enough OT 

As for the rear lamps. Take out the whole assembly and you'll notice that the bulb is seated good but it is not making very good contact. Adjust the pins..


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

vanosss said:


> Yes, this is a known problem for the CC. Also, if you have a leaking rear door, it's also very common.
> Also, if you live in a country with sub-zero celsius temperature, you will at some point have a stuck gas-cap (not sure how u call it). It is the mechanism inside that fails and you have to take it to the dealer so they can open it.. on a regular passat you could manually open it but not on the cc. ok enough OT
> 
> As for the rear lamps. Take out the whole assembly and you'll notice that the bulb is seated good but it is not making very good contact. Adjust the pins..


Cool, good to know. As far as the gas cap, that's weird if it's the same design as my MkV, because that's never happened to me even in -20 degree Fahrenheit temps.


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

vanosss said:


> It is the mechanism inside that fails and you have to take it to the dealer so they can open it.


I believe you can open the door without a dealer. There is a detachable fitting in the trunk on the right side, behind which I think you can gain direct access to the fuel door.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Mine's been off/on for the past 8,000 miles or so...I'm up to 25k miles. But I'm pretty sure mine said right/rear. I'll get it check at my next service and have largely been ignoring it.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

yes, I have had this issue too. Right, rear tail lamp, intermittently on. Oh well...


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

Having the same issue with the rear lights and the front turn signals. Also now issues with the fogs.


----------



## adamgrandprix (Sep 27, 2007)

I've also got this problem in my left rear lamp ... I've had people check it when it says its out and it actually was not working at the time... next time I start the car it is working fine again (double checked it was on and it was). I'm do for my first 10k service soon so I'll mention it when I take it in and hope for the best.


----------

